# Mapmyride users?



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

I love using this app. Any other users on here?  Add: charlotte.alice


----------



## Cold (23 Mar 2014)

Yes I use it all the time username is colderuk


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Mar 2014)

It was my goto app before I got a Garmin.


----------



## clockman (23 Mar 2014)

Use it to plan routes, but the distance is very rarely the same as my trip computer. I mainly use an ipad, but I find it a bit unstable when planning these routes. All of a sudden it will freeze and chuck me out.
Only way I can stop this is to tick the 'keep me logged in' tab.


----------



## Cold (23 Mar 2014)

clockman said:


> Use it to plan routes, but the distance is very rarely the same as my trip computer. I mainly use an ipad, but I find it a bit unstable when planning these routes. All of a sudden it will freeze and chuck me out.
> Only way I can stop this is to tick the 'keep me logged in' tab.



It can be a bit flaky sometimes.


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

I have never had a problem with it. I know the mileage can be a little out - but I am not wholly fussed on it


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2014)

I've got it, but never used it as yet


----------



## LarryDuff (23 Mar 2014)

I like it. I think it's quite good for recording my routes and times. Userid AndyCBoyd


----------



## Colin B (23 Mar 2014)

ColinB538 been using it for milage count but also use it to plan rides on puter


----------



## martinireland (23 Mar 2014)

martin-mcclean is my ID.

I am using MVP membership, it was 30 dollars I think. I did not like all the adds in the website and on the phone app. Im using it 18 mths or so and it was best for my needs as I use the phone for tracking walks and garmin for cycling. It was also the cheapest premium membership.


----------



## winjim (23 Mar 2014)

Sacked it off for Strava 'cos the courses feature was rubbish. If you want to export gpx from MMR there's a trick to it...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Mar 2014)

I use mapmyrun, which is part of the same family of sites. I don't think it matters which one you use because you can input data for running, riding, swimming etc. it any of them...


----------



## LarryDuff (25 Mar 2014)

martinireland said:


> martin-mcclean is my ID.
> 
> I am using MVP membership, it was 30 dollars I think. I did not like all the adds in the website and on the phone app. Im using it 18 mths or so and it was best for my needs as I use the phone for tracking walks and garmin for cycling. It was also the cheapest premium membership.



What features of the MVP membership do you use?


----------



## martinireland (25 Mar 2014)

The MVP has the ads removed which was an annoyance in the app especially. I think it also has the HR data and power meter data (don't use that). All the services are much the same, all the best bits are in the premium subscription. I must check but I think my last subscription was 20 dollars so I think its good value even not to use all the functions. There is also a nutrition section that I haven't got to grips with yet but I really should !


----------



## Binka (25 Mar 2014)

I use it for route planning, then export the gpx to Garmin. Also like been able to see how many miles I've done in the week, month, last year.


----------



## Bryony (29 Mar 2014)

Yep I use it although not for a while.


----------



## LarryDuff (29 Mar 2014)

Anyone know if you can import routes from strava into mapmyride


----------



## gavroche (30 Mar 2014)

I too use it on every ride. To be fair, it is very close to my Garmin for data. Good app although the adds are a bit annoying.


----------



## Cold (30 Mar 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> Anyone know if you can import routes from strava into mapmyride



Yes if you go to create route underneath where it says choose a location you can import GPX files which you can download from Strava.


----------



## LarryDuff (30 Mar 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Yes if you go to create route underneath where it says choose a location you can import GPX files which you can download from Strava.


Did it - thanks.


----------



## Cold Snail (31 Mar 2014)

I'm going to give it a go as I'm annoyed with Runkeeper not updating the 29 mile ride we did yesterday.
Nicky uses an older android phone, but it looks like MapMyRide will work on these older devices, so at least we can start fresh at the beginning of the month.


----------



## HB_Dude (5 Apr 2014)

Yup, I've got it, but not used it for a while


----------



## Middleton Mouse (9 Apr 2014)

maybe someone on this thread could help me, I got MMR for my windows phone but it doesn't allow me to do anything on my phone if I'm recording a workout. Is there a way of getting the ap to run in the background as I lost a big workout yesterday after putting my phone back in my pocket unlocked.


----------



## sheffgirl (12 Apr 2014)

I use it, but not for every ride. Was gutted on Tuesday when I got to work and it had only recorded the last half of my ride  its usually pretty good though.


----------



## nazzurro19 (12 Apr 2014)

i used it and loved it and thought it was the best app ever until i got strava its much more user friendly easier to see times and speeds it gives you the ft you climb on hills etc and the best thing with strava is when you stop at a red light it doesnt count it as your moving time so you get a more accurate average speed

and also it has segments and a route planner, so on certain roads you can see your speed etc and see on what lart of you route slows you down also ehen you have friends it shows you there speeds and other local riders speeds so you can compare yourself to 400+ people etc on one route


----------



## MikeonaBike (17 Apr 2014)

I used to use MMR but lost the habit of logging the rides, due to not being bothered to making small alterations to many routes I use. Maybe I should start again. MMR user MikeonaBike17


----------



## sheffgirl (17 Apr 2014)

I've switched to Strava this week. It seems better, although I did get a rather dubious top speed on one of myrides. It seems to sap my phone battery less too


----------



## Colin B (17 Apr 2014)

Its the premium cost of strava that puts me off tbh , it might be worth it to a rodie who would fi d use for all thenstats etc , but for me it wouldn't be worth the cost .
Saying that I may upgrade MMR at some point just for the live tracking cos my wife worked an all that


----------



## martinireland (17 Apr 2014)

I'm the same I've the MVP account and I think it was 20 USD this time was 30 USD first year I think


----------



## Colin B (17 Apr 2014)

martinireland said:


> I'm the same I've the MVP account and I think it was 20 USD this time was 30 USD first year I think


Yeah but strava that crazy is it £19 a month or something


----------



## doog (17 Apr 2014)

I use it, no issues. Not really interested in the finer points but its keeps a log of my rides and has never let me down.


----------



## nazzurro19 (17 Apr 2014)

strava is £4 a month or a yearly fee of £39 i think , i dont pay for the app as the free version has everything i want , speed avg distance hill climbs etc


----------



## jay clock (17 Apr 2014)

I have not used it for years due to massive hassle it gave with pop-over ads and such like. Not looked recently as I moved to ridewithgps.com which is faultlessly free and not an ad in sight


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2014)

nazzurro19 said:


> I don't pay for the app as the free version has everything i want , speed avg distance hill climbs etc


+1. There's nothing in the paid for version that would benefit me, so I stick to the free version.

I don't even use Strava directly TBH, I use my Garmin then upload the ride data to Strava from that, works a treat.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Apr 2014)

Yeah, I use MapMyRun, MapMyRide, MapMyFitness and MapMyWalk...I know they're all the same app, but it looks silly logging a Ride on Facebook with an app called MapMyRun.

It has faults, but as a free app I'm very happy.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2014)

I normally use Strava, but have just started to try out MMR as I like the route planner.


----------



## nazzurro19 (22 Apr 2014)

Strava has a route planner


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2014)

nazzurro19 said:


> Strava has a route planner


Where is it?!! I've looked at the unpaid for app which I have and can't see it, and I've also looked at the pay-for version and still can't see it


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2014)

I've just found it......... I swear that wasn't there before (only been using it for a year!)


----------



## nazzurro19 (22 Apr 2014)

haha just ser your in norfolk where abouts you ride?


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2014)

Mostly local and occasionally to the coast. And the Trough of Bowland featured recently  (not Norfolk obviously) 
If you're in Norwich,we're about 15 miles away.


----------



## nazzurro19 (22 Apr 2014)

yeah im norwich haha just seeing who else on heres norwich based dont seem to be many


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2014)

nazzurro19 said:


> yeah im norwich haha just seeing who else on heres norwich based dont seem to be many


There's a (small) handful here.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Jun 2014)

My MMR used name is w00hoo (it'll come up as belonging to Mi Re I'd imagine. There are reasons for that). I presume Cycle Chat doesn't have a group or anything?


----------

